# S7 Kommandoschnittstelle



## Senator42 (29 April 2011)

Hallo Spezies !

ich bin gerade an den Grenzen der S7 Kommandoschnittstelle.
dabei einige ecken und kannten:

1. Gibt es mit der S7 Kommandoschnittstelle die Möglichkeit die Symbolik ohne Umweg über *.asc oder dergleichen zu lesen?

2. kann man aus einem DB (in der s7p, also offline) die Namen der Variablen, nebst Operand, Datentyp und ggf. Struct, Array und UDT lesen. (Die namen, nicht wie werte) ?
Natürlich auch ohne den ascii-export umweg.

3. Der Import von Symbolen aus einer *.asc Datei funktioniert zwar, aber es wird immer eine Protokolltatei mit Notepad gestartet. Läßt sich das verhindern?

*All das kann die DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary .*
Der Kunde möchte die nicht wegen der komplizieren Lizenzregeln.
Und auch, was ist wenn siemens die strukturen ändert. Wie schnell kommt ein update?

4. Wegen eines anderen Projektes: 
Kann die _DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary _auch Symbole einfügen?
Auch habe ich keine DOKU dazu gefunden?

gruß an die gemeinde und schönes we.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 April 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> 4. Wegen eines anderen Projektes:
> Kann die _DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary _auch Symbole einfügen?
> Auch habe ich keine DOKU dazu gefunden?
> 
> gruß an die gemeinde und schönes we.



Doku findest du im Moment keine da Ich noch keine zu der Lib geschrieben habe. Bin aber im Moment dabei meine Klassenkomentare aufzuarbeiten, und will dann mit ndoc ne Dokumentation erzeugen.

Schreibsupport gibts im Moment nur um bei Bausteinen das KnowHow Protect zu setzen oder zu entfernen.

Bei der Symbolik könnte Ich aber schreibsupport einbauen, vorrausgesetzt in den DBFs wird kein Indexfile verwendet, da Ich mdx support noch nicht in den von mir genutzten dbf reader eingebaut habe.

Schreiben von Bausteinen zurück ins Projekt wird zumindest in nächster Zeit noch nicht kommen (zu viel arbeit ist da noch offen: mdx support, awl to mc7 umwandlung, entschlüsseln aller felder in subblk.dbf)

Mfg.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 April 2011)

> *All das kann die DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary .*
> Der Kunde möchte die nicht wegen der komplizieren Lizenzregeln.
> Und auch, was ist wenn siemens die strukturen ändert. Wie schnell kommt ein update?
> .



Lizenz ist LGPL, d.h. Du darfst die Lib verwenden, auch in closed source Projekten, nur Änderungen am Quellcode der Lib must du mir zukommen lassen. 

Das Siemens die Strukturen soändert, das Ich sie nicht mehr lesen kann glaub ich nicht, sonst kann ein Kunde mit einer älteren Step7 Version das Projekt ja auch nicht mehr öffnen!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 April 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> 3. Der Import von Symbolen aus einer *.asc Datei funktioniert zwar, aber es wird immer eine Protokolltatei mit Notepad gestartet. Läßt sich das verhindern?



Ja.

```
Simatic S = new Simatic();
S.VerbLogFile = "K:\\Temp\\export\\logfile.txt";
```
Die Fehlermeldungen landen dann in der angegebenen Datei. Wenn man das Fenster wieder haben möchte muss man VerbLogFile auf einen leeren Wert setzen.


----------

